# Firefox und Webstart: Ohne JNLP Download



## tuxedo (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich mit meinem Firefox (Egal ob unnter Win7, Linux oder sonstwo) eine Webstart-Anwendung starte, dann scheint Firefox die Datei immer erst runter zu laden, und dann zu starten. Und wenn man in FF eingestellt hat dass man bei einem Download das Download-Fenster mit den herunterzuladenden Files angezeigt bekommt, dann taucht da auch immer die JNLP File auf.

Weiß hier jemand ob man das irgendwie (serverseitig) so drehen kann, dass FF die JNLP nicht als Download ansieht und als solches listet? 


Ich mein: Wenn man Kunden eine Webstart-Anwendung an die Hand gibt und jedesmal die JNLP als Download angezeigt wird, dann verwirrt das den 0815 Windows-User. EXE Dateien kennt er, Webstart aber nicht. Deshalb wär's geschickter wenn er nix von JNLP mitbekommt, sondern einfach den Link auf der Webseite klickt und FF sofort JavaWebstart ausführt. Der IE kann's ja auch "out of the box"?!

- Alex

[update]
Okay, der IE lädt die File auch erst runter. Das verläuft aber irgendwie mehr im Hintergrund als in FF.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (4. Mai 2011)

Hast du den mime typ konfigueriert für jnlp's wie es in der sun doku steht?


----------



## HoaX (5. Mai 2011)

Naja, Webstart ist halt kein Plugin sondern nur eine externe Anwendung die gestartet wird. Ich denke nicht dass sich da was machen lässt. Aber idR macht man das doch eh nur einmal, danach nutzt man als Anwender die schönen Icons die einem das Webstart angelegt hat.


----------

